# Oh, how I wish.....



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He's beautiful... sounds like a demon 

I knew a dark bay mare like that, called Kippy. Some days she was an angel, other, watch out!

She was sold and is now a polo horse


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

He was a beautiful horse.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

he sounds like a horse that has a unpredictable nature.
I'm sure he was a great roping horse.
I'm sorry to hear you never got a foal or anything...


----------

